# My newly adopted 'tiels!



## unicornlady7 (Feb 24, 2011)

New fids in their new cage! Girl on the right, boy on the left... They come with the names Bullet and Angel, but I'm thinking of changing that. It's unlikely they know their names since they were pretty much ignored. They are about 3 years old and probably siblings, too. They are VERY sweet, though!









Hitching a ride on my son's back!









How about "Apollo" for him?









Angel was either plucking or being plucked? Don't mind the red - it's raspberry juice!









Base of tail


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

They are very pretty tiels. What's their story? Maybe I missed a posting on them.


----------



## RobinWalters (Feb 10, 2011)

They are beautifull!


----------



## unicornlady7 (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, originally they were purchased by a guy my husband works with. They were a few months old. Shortly after they were given to a relative of mine. We had been told they weren't very friendly(mean, actually). My relative had them for a couple of years and became more and more ignored. I felt bad for them - they had 2 perches, only seed diets, and a VERY dirty cage. So much seed and poo piled to where you couldn't see the grates in one spot... I had to give them fresh water, too. I told them that the birds could use a few new toys and at least another perch. I was then told they were leaving the next day - someone else was interested. A few days later I told my relatives that if the other person changed thier minds, that I would take them. I was told they were mine! I went right to the store, bought new supplies, and picked them up! They are such sweet birds! They haven't been mean with anyone - and I have 3 kids ages 8, 6, qnd 2 1/2! We have fallen in love! I will be taking them for a well-check on Tuesday. I have one other bird - a dilute blue male parrotlet. He was hatched 11-28-10, so I've only had him since January 22nd.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

So now they're going to enjoy a happier life with toys and people to love them. My 7 year old daughter loves our birds. My baby Martini will go to her very easily and she loves to hold her.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are both gorgeous


----------



## unicornlady7 (Feb 24, 2011)

So...I'm thinking Apollo (god of the sun, poetry, song...) and Phoebe (bright, shining one) for my 'tiels.. Opinions? The names they came with were Angel and Bullet, but I like names with meaning.. For instance, my parrotlet is Loki after the Norse god of mischief(if you know a parrotlet, you are probably laughing). 
Wish us luck! We are going to the vet for a well check today...


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Good for you for taking them in I'm glad your taking them in for a check up. The one that's been plucking may have some underlying health problems, but not necessarily. 
There both beautiful!


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

Love the name's you picked for them!  They're beautiful


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Beatiful birds and lovely new names  I'm so happy for ya'll!


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice names for them! They are lucky to have you in their life now. Keep us updated as to how they are doing.


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful birds, congrats on your additions, and I am so glad you were able to rescue them!


----------

